# help..help..my centipede is not eating 2 weeks a go..?



## bulugan28 (Sep 24, 2010)

*help..help..my centipede is not eating 2 weeks a go..? see many pic inside..*

i have a new fat giant centipede here and she didn't eat for about 2 weeks...i give her prekilled lateralis or dubia but she ignore them...she bite the lateralis and eat slightly then after 1 minute she go away..? whats wrong with my centipede..?

i don't know if she is premolt or what..she is very fat but her color is not fade...why she didn't eat.?



i follow all the care sheets and read many different care sheets i kept her in 20gal aquarium thank  and 3" cocopeat substrate with dry leaves ,drift wood and warm room temperature..

please help me my friend i am a newbie in centipede...help me to save my centipede..

this is my centipede scolopendra sp. "thailand" (flame tiptoe) 8" long and fat like my tumb..









my two female scolopendra sp. thailand (flame tiptoe)




sorry for my wrong english...im from thailand..:wall:


other pic follow:


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 24, 2010)

*please guys help me...*

help me please....:wall::barf::8o:8o:8o:8o


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 24, 2010)

*hay guys....please share your experience about the centipede...*

how long an adult centipede in premolt stage before molt ..?

what is the sign of premolt centipede..?

if a fat centipede stop eating does mean she is premolt or not.? 


help me master..:8o:8o:8o


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 24, 2010)

No need to make 3 posts within an hour...patience, please.

If your 'pede is "fat" and kills the prey without consuming any of it, that is a likely sign that you're overfeeding it.  2 weeks isn't very long at all between feedings.


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 24, 2010)

*sorry*

i kept her for about 2 weeks...i am not the one who over feed him..:8o


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 25, 2010)

anyone who have experience please help me....:wall::wall::wall::wall::8o:8o:8o:8o


----------



## micheldied (Sep 25, 2010)

They're probably just not ready to feed yet, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 25, 2010)

You should only worry if they were thin and not eating. Their weight looks fine, so they are probably not eating because they are still stressed and not settled in, or gonna molt. Don't worry for now.


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 25, 2010)

*thank you very much guys...*

can you estimate how old she is..?

and what is there max size as adults.?

:?:?:?:?:?
:?:?:?:?:?


----------

